# Sexiest snake???



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

*Whats your opinion on the sexiest venomous? mine would have to be either gabby, eyelash or squam!! *
:flrt:


----------



## wallyreptiles (Nov 17, 2008)

defo gotta agree wiv u on the gabby!: victory:
but the green mamba also!!!!:mf_dribble:
massasauga rattlers are pretty sexy 2! lol


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

ah yeah true green and blacks are pretty damn hot as well. thinkin about it theres so many to chose from! they're all sexy..


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

for me its rhino viper or maybe russels viper! 


or my red phase western diamond backs: victory:


----------



## Joe1507 (Aug 11, 2008)

do rhino vipers go vivid colours when mating or sumting? if so then them!!!


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I have trouble choosing between:

_Dendroaspis polylepis_
_Dendroaspis viridis_
_Atheris chlorechis_
_Cryptelytrops venustus_


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

_Deinagkistodron acutus_ - Sexiest snake by a margin!


----------



## J-Dee (Jan 14, 2008)

i also like the green mamba :flrt:


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

stuartdouglas what about augusticeps? i think mojaves got real cute faces. i've got a 4ft gabby skin its sexy.


----------



## jonny cichla (Apr 6, 2008)

JuiceeLucy said:


> stuartdouglas what about augusticeps? i think mojaves got real cute faces. i've got a 4ft gabby skin its sexy.


 little bit safer " i think the gabby skin" than a mojave rattler:whistling2:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

I like D angusticeps........should do, I have 2:mf_dribble:

Just remembered, _Protobothrops jerdoni _and_ Zhaoermia mangshanensis._ Saw one of these in the flesh at Houten, but couldn't affford the €1500 price tag!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> I like D angusticeps........should do, I have 2:mf_dribble:
> 
> Just remembered, _Protobothrops jerdoni _and_ Zhaoermia mangshanensis._ Saw one of these in the flesh at Houten, but couldn't affford the €1500 price tag!


one of what in the flesh for E1500???? not the _Protobothrops?

_Noone agree with _Deinagkistodron acutus _then lol

also though - _Agkistodron bilineatus _is stunning


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

gabby gabby gabby oi oi oi


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

Stuartdouglas what else do u have? i bet you're one of these people that everyones jealous of aren't you? x


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

The beauty snakes... got the colours the patterns everything, specially the blue beauty!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

sandmatt said:


> The beauty snakes... got the colours the patterns everything, specially the blue beauty!


check out the first post - dwa!!: victory:


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

lol exactly carpy! DWA!! some people - honestly! x x


----------



## sandmatt (Oct 25, 2008)

carpy said:


> check out the first post - dwa!!: victory:


Yeah they're dangerous:whistling2: haha but sorry just skimming didnt check what forum it was in, i retract the whole thing.

Erm Kraits anyone?


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

I think it depends what you mean by sexy if you mean im a pretty lil girl worship me then eyelashes. if you mean Im an evil devil woman im gonna kill you then it has to be wdb - love the head shape and the sexy tongue flick:blush:


----------



## Barry.M (May 19, 2006)

Atheris hispida - such a cool looking snake


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

carpy said:


> one of what in the flesh for E1500???? not the _Protobothrops?_
> 
> Noone agree with _Deinagkistodron acutus _then lol
> 
> also though - _Agkistodron bilineatus _is stunning


Noooo.............the _mangshanensis_:lol2: There were some lovely _jerdonii_ there too. I just got rid of a nice young M/F pair of _A bilineatus taylorii_ recently


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

stuartdouglas said:


> Noooo.............the _mangshanensis_:lol2: There were some lovely _jerdonii_ there too. I just got rid of a nice young M/F pair of _A bilineatus taylorii_ recently


you did what?????

_A. bilineatus _are one of my favourite species. only seen and worked with 2 specimens in the flesh but they are a truly remarkable animal.

out of interest how much were the jerdoni?


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

carpy said:


> you did what?????
> 
> _A. bilineatus _are one of my favourite species. only seen and worked with 2 specimens in the flesh but they are a truly remarkable animal.
> 
> out of interest how much were the jerdoni?


 
tee hee.................. I may be wrong but I think that there are only two pairs in the country and yes, they are lovely animals, very irritable and very, very quick

Here's one of them









and t'other


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

well i only know of one other pair about - dont know if thats the same pair you know. 

well i envy the person who has them now because they are truly stunning.

interesting that you say they are irritable, maybe they grow out of it because the adult specimens i have come across were not all that bad - though i may have had a clouded viewpoint because the mane species we are working with was _Bothrops asper_ which is about as irritable as they come. 

out of interest why did you not hold on to them - they would have made for a very good breeding project!


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I have the other pair......

They were bred in Estonia.

mine were slow starters but feeding ok now....as Stu says irritable little buggers....

And the amount of venom that comes out of them is stunning!!!!!!!!!!!

A bite would be................hiddeous!!!


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

Reptile Forums UK - maffy's Album: Gorgeous Snakes

check these out - these are my "quick gorgeous list" although they're not exhaustive by a looooong way, squams (anything Atheris really!), a pretty Copperhead..., Mangshan PitViper oh yeah!, whitelipped viper and you gotta include the Monacled Cobra becuase of its presence and hooded display...not to mention a very potent venom!


----------



## carpy (Nov 13, 2007)

slippery42 said:


> I have the other pair......
> 
> They were bred in Estonia.
> 
> ...


well i envy you! i know of a pair that was kept in the cotswolds, i dont know whether they are still there as he was mentioning selling to a dutch breeder.


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

Rhinkals - stunners


----------



## gear21 (Dec 19, 2008)

got to be a painted rhino viper


----------



## sage999 (Sep 21, 2008)

The sexiest venomous snake that i have ever seen (admittedly in a book) was a Malaysian coral snake. Sorry i dont know its scientific name but i'm sure some of the regulars in this section will know it.


----------



## dragonsRus (Jun 1, 2008)

i agree with the eyelash
but i think gaboon vipers are amazingly good looking :flrt:


----------



## repkid (Nov 30, 2007)

Eyelash pit vipers are teh sexiest no doubt :notworthy:


----------



## maffy (Dec 24, 2008)

*bilineatus*

_those bilineatus are something else!!! Wow I LOVE them, got a great expression in them too. And I thought envy was green :lol2:_


----------



## Jb1432 (Apr 19, 2008)

Excuse my lack of knowledge and ignorance, but can we use common names too? :flrt:: victory:


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

Really cannot see the whole bitis gabonica fascination..... But everyone has there own taste... I personally think naja pallida is a truley stunning snake if you find a nice one...


----------



## 118-118 (Dec 16, 2008)

I vot gaboon viper defo


----------



## Genseric (Oct 7, 2007)

*Sistrurus miliarius miliarius*-










*Red phase -*









*Sistrurus miliarus streckeri-*











I have always been fascinated with these wee gems..


----------



## Rikki (Mar 27, 2007)

personally, _Bothrops alternatus,_ _Protobothrops sieversorum _and _P. mangshanensis_ are the nicest, although all_ Trimeresurus_ (sensu lato) are gorgeous.


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

Hey my Gabby is upset at what you have just said:whip:




Declan123 said:


> Really cannot see the whole bitis gabonica fascination..... But everyone has there own taste... I personally think naja pallida is a truley stunning snake if you find a nice one...


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

How can you tell? They just sit there, like a bump on a log:lol2:


----------



## pythondave82 (Nov 14, 2007)

I can just tell, she smiles with her nice white teeth when she’s happy.






stuartdouglas said:


> How can you tell? They just sit there, like a bump on a log:lol2:


----------



## Natonstan (Aug 9, 2008)

I actually like the look ok southern copperheads


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

pythondave82 said:


> I can just tell, she smiles with her nice white teeth when she’s happy.


Oh, like the smiles of the people on the "special bus"?:lol2: Gabbys............the window lickers of the snake world!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

stuartdouglas said:


> Oh, like the smiles of the people on the "special bus"?:lol2: Gabbys............the window lickers of the snake world!:lol2::lol2::lol2:


Now that made me laugh!!!

You are a bad boy Stuart!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:devil::devil::devil:


----------



## JuiceeLucy (Dec 21, 2008)

lol the window lickers of snake world lol. well....


----------



## Declan123 (Dec 29, 2007)

pythondave82 said:


> Hey my Gabby is upset at what you have just said:whip:


I appologise,

Maybe give her a kiss from me 

:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

Once again I say....."how can you tell.......":lol2:
Mind you, my Dendroaspis could be the happiest boy in the world, but he always looks like he's lost a pound and found a penny, and as for the trim' and vogelii...................they could be the Stadtler and Waldorf of the snake world!!!


----------

